# 5.11 Boots



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone have any experiences with 5.11 Boots?

I've been looking at the ATAC series and the Taclite series and I was curious as to what people's thoughts were on this.  I know the taclite are more breathable but how much so that they are $30 more expensive?

I've also heard that the ATAC waterproof ones are bloodbore pathogen resistant, but to be quite honest, I don't like the water proof boots in either series because of the way it defeats the purpose of the side zip!  Anyone have any opinion of any of the 5.11 boots?  Cost is a very minimal issue since the department is paying for these, but I thought I'd at least get a features comparison from others who might have worn them (only a couple of the guys at my station have 5.11 boots).


----------



## beefaroni (Jun 24, 2012)

From my experience 5.11's are less durable than the competitors.. I wont name any names. Dum dum dummmm


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 24, 2012)

I recently got rid of my ATACs. They've been the most comfortable boots I've ever worn. I never noticed a problem with them being too hot (and I live in south Texas), though I know that's a common complaint.

My only complaint about those boots was that they wore out way too quickly. I used them for only a year, and the last two months was really stretching it.

I ended up switching to a pair of Haix since they are supposed to last longer. Not quite as comfortable, took a little wearing in/getting used to, but as of now I have no complaints and they're holding up great (only 4 months in).

If you get a yearly allowance that can support a new pair every year, I say go with 5.11. I can't offer a comparison to the taclite, though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2012)

I have the ATAC side zips you're talking about. Comfy, held up through a year of working 6-7 12 hour days a week and are still going strong. Polish up pretty nicely too. Never had a problem with them being too hot either. 

Don't have any experience with a Taclite series so I can't comment on them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2012)

Just switching to ATACs (three weeks ago) from Converse boots. Harder to break in, but really comfy now. Seem to be holding up good


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't recommend 5.11 boots or belts, the leather tends to wear out very fast. The belt I had from 5.11 had scuff marks at the buckle within a week, and the boots have tears in the leather at the toe of the boot that won't polish away. That being said they are comfortable so I still wear them, they just look awful.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 24, 2012)

To clarify about my boots wearing out, the inner lining behind the heel and the sole directly beneath the heel completely wore out. The sole can be fixed by an insert, but the lining behind the heel was problematic.

Come to think of it, the leather on the toe did scruff off quite a bit. I didn't pay much attention because I never polished them (I've got a separate pair of dress boots that stay shiny).

So yes, great boots for about a year.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 25, 2012)

Most people posted that they wear out pretty quickly after a year, but this is a year of using them at your full-time job right?  I volunteer about 4 shifts a month or so, less during the school year so perhaps they might be ok for what I'm using them for?

And our allowance looks to allow us to buy a pair of boots about every 2 years depending on how worm out your other uniforms get.  Most guys get pants and shirts one year, and then boots and other accessories (hats, gloves, socks, underwear) the next.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, full time 24/48 with the occasional 48s and part-time gigs. They get their use  For the amount of use you'd be getting out of them, I don't see why they wouldn't last at least 2 years


----------



## Bullets (Jun 25, 2012)

Had the ATAC shields, they were ok, the leather separated from the rubber around the toe

Prefer the Bates GX-8

Also, this goes in the equipment forum


----------



## Smash (Jun 25, 2012)

Worn the same pair of ATAC side zips for 2 years and they still look good, sole still has plenty of tread. Most comfortable boots I've ever worn.  Just got a pair of Taclites to try to deal with summer heat and so far they seem pretty good too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm on my second pair of 5.11 ATAC side zips. Love 'em.


----------



## EisforEffort (Jun 27, 2012)

I wear original swat boots and I love them! Very comfortable. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jul 5, 2012)

I just got 5.11 ATAC Boots a few weeks ago. I love them because I can put them on in a hurry and I can wear my regular ankle socks with them. Hopefully they don't have some of the issues mentioned before. Although all shoes tend to wear out after frequent use.


----------



## NomexMedic (Jul 6, 2012)

I wasn't a fan of the 5.11 boots.  I bought a pair of Danners and they are the BEST boots I've ever owned.  Almost two years old and still comfortable.


----------



## stemi (Jul 6, 2012)

Bates GX-8 boots here. I tried both the 5.11 ATAC and the Bates GX8 but ended up with the Bates.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm wondering if I just got lucky with my ATACs after everyone saying they wear out quickly? 7 days a week 12 hours a day for nearly a year now with the majority being in the field in a high volume system with some being in-hospital during clinicals and mine are still going strong and still are as comfortable as ever. Granted I work single roll EMS so I'm not beating on them as hard as the fire guys do on their boots but they still get used.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 7, 2012)

I ended up getting the Taclite 5.11's in the 8" side zip and they are pretty good so far 
(had 'em for about a week).  The first day was rough b/c they were not broken in yet and my medial malleolus of my right ankle hurt after the mini-disaster we had with the wind and storm that came through but after that they've been pretty comfortable.

I'll let you know how the wear goes.

A point of caution: the traction on them sucks on aluminum plating, like the diamond plating covering some maintenance accesses.  Holy crap do they slip and slide!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2012)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> A point of caution: the traction on them sucks on aluminum plating, like the diamond plating covering some maintenance accesses.  Holy crap do they slip and slide!



The traction does get better as they get broken in.


----------



## DarkStarr (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine have lasted me over 2 years now, granted I am wearing them thin.  I definitely wouldn't hesitate to get another pair.  The side zip is nice, and one of the reasons I haven't given Haix a shot yet.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 16, 2012)

I got some Red Back (aussie company available in america) slip on duty boots with the steel toe...with the exception of a ladder truck rolling over it (while it was in the bay without my foot in it) it held up great, was comfortable and had virtually no break in period. I'll buy another pair, I just love my current one even though it has a slight bend on the steel toe part to the right boot.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

I wear Redbacks, too. I love the ease and comfort, but the ankle stability leaves something to be desired. I've almost rolled my ankle in them a few times. I wear mine on night shifts.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 17, 2012)

I wear HAIX boots in the day and redbacks at night (with my jumpsuith34r


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jul 31, 2012)

I purchased a pair of 5.11 ATAC Shield 8" boots about 2 years ago.  I would say they are approaching their expiration date in the next year or so.  The biggest thing for me was the leather on top of the top box just absolutely shredded within the first 6-8 months.  The rest of the boot held up pretty well.

Also, they are insanely comfortable.  For me, anyway, there was no break-in period and I often forget to take them off when I'm lounging around watching TV or whatever because I don't even notice I have them on.


----------



## duke5307 (Sep 7, 2012)

I work both with our Provincial Ambulance service (British Columbia, Canada) and also work Industrial. I have the non Safety Toe version for work with BCAS and the safety toe version for up in the camps. I have had zero issues with either pair and they were comfortable from Day 2. The non safety toe ones have seen a little more use as I got them for school as well and then they just became my regular duty boots as well. Issued ones didn't have the side zip and I hate lacing boots at 2am after snoozing. Zipper is much easier!!

As for durability, I do virtually no maintainance to either pair outside of the occasional brush shine on the boots with regular polish and they have both lasted quite well to this point.

I will be buying another pair! (or 2)


----------



## leoemt (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't like 5.11 stuff. It doesn't hold up like they promise and is way over priced. 

When I worked security for Boeing, we had 5.11 Uniforms. The polos faded terribly and the 5 in 1 jacket is NOT waterproof when your forced to spend hours in driving rain. 

I wore the ATAC boots for 2 years. I will say they were a decent boot, especially for the $89 I paid at the time. 

They are completely waterproof, despite the side zipper. There is material behind the zipper that forms a seal when you zip up the boot. They are blood borne pathogen resistant and slip resistant. 

They suck if you have to stand for long periods of time.

I prefer my $30 boots I got from sportsmans guide. Would I recommend 5.11? Probably not. They don't hold up as well as they claim (the glue on mine was delaminating, only reason I kept them so long was security wasn't as active as my police days so I didn't need boots in perfect condition). They are way too overpriced. There are much better alternatives out there. 

I have always been a fan of Rocky


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2012)

Funny, my 5.11 boots have been holding up like a champ since 2008. I had a zipper failure in 2010 and 5.11 replaced the boots for free. Most of the medics in my department wear 5.11 atac composite toe boots with minimal complaints. 

My entire department wears 5.11 hi-viz rain/parkas and we all love them compared to the Blauer jackets we had previously. Our casual uniform polos are 5.11. Still unfaded. My job shirt is 5.11. Still looks great. No fades and no shrinkage. 

I don't like the 5.11 pants, simply because they are way to "tacti-cool" for me. Not a fan of the slash pockets. 

But the boots, polo, jobshirt and coats hold up great. Of course, just like everything else, my experience may not be yours and YMMV.


----------



## leoemt (Sep 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Funny, my 5.11 boots have been holding up like a champ since 2008. I had a zipper failure in 2010 and 5.11 replaced the boots for free. Most of the medics in my department wear 5.11 atac composite toe boots with minimal complaints.
> 
> My entire department wears 5.11 hi-viz rain/parkas and we all love them compared to the Blauer jackets we had previously. Our casual uniform polos are 5.11. Still unfaded. My job shirt is 5.11. Still looks great. No fades and no shrinkage.
> 
> ...



To be honest, I don't think 5.11 was designed for the environment I was working in. I was working at the Everett facility so we had severe weather when most places had nice weather (thanks conversion zone). When you stand in rain blowing sideways at 35mph for 12 hours your bound to get failures. I had the first generation of 5 in 1 jackets...the newer ones look a lot better.

I think the chemicals probably contributed to the delaminating of the boots. A industrial factory is different than say pounding the beat as a cop. When I was a cop I used to wear $30 boots from K-mart. Best boots I have ever worn.

I never had an issue with their performance polo, but their professional polo sucks. Did not hold up well. Went through about 4 a year at about $55 a pop (The company bought from Blumenthals).

They are decent uniforms but I would recommend Elbeco before if I recommended 5.11. If 5.11 dropped their prices I might recommend them more.


----------



## bahnrokt (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm on my 2nd pair of ATACs.  The first was flawless until I wore the tread smooth.  My 2nd pair has worn the tread down about 1/2 way and the leather is shot. It looks like they moved to a cheaper leather supplier or grade at some point.  I plan to buy a pair of Haix boots in the near future.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2012)

If you have issues with 5.11 boots, I would call them directly and tell them what's going on. I found them to be very, very receptive to my issues. As I mentioned, I had a zipper failure on a pair of boots. I spoke directly to the boot designer, expressed my concerns and they sent me a new pair of boots. I don't know if that's their usual course of action when people have complaints, but I've been very satisfied with my 5.11 boots and I find their customer service to be top notch.

If you worked in an environment that was incredibly wet, hazardous, dangerous or in a place that would would serve to make the boots fail quicker… I'm sure they'd love to hear about that.


----------

